# حصرياً محاضرة Networks باللغة العربية - م. أمير عزت



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

نسألكم الدعاء



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5bqS7jPGts


----------



## majed_19845 (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز أمير :

بارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة، حيث هذه ستكون إضافة رائعة على المحتوى العربي، فأرجو منك أن تكمل ما بدأت به

وأرجو دائما أن يتم شرح اﻷمور بالتفصيل، ويكون هنالك محاضرات للمبتدئين بمجال اﻻتصالات


----------

